# Second Home Destinations Offer



## RoshiGuy (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone else get this? The website is up secondhomedestinations.com and has several of the HCC properties.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 27, 2010)

paging *Bourne*...

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=997765&postcount=1074

confusing but good - theyre back to original (lower) pricing, after announcing (higher) pricing.



> 200-400 points outside of peak seasons but as low as 100 points during low season



still no peak/holiday rates...

and are the hotels leases or partners of some kind?


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Oct 27, 2010)

They just sent me an unsolicited email:



> This email was sent by Second Home Destinations, 2950 Umatilla, Englewood, co 80110, using Express Email Marketing. You were added to this list as ...XYZ.. on 10/27/2010.
> 
> Express Email Marketing supports permission-based email marketing. You can change your preferences or unsubscribe from this mailing list at any time.



Of course, I didn't request to be added but nothing surprises me about the lack of ethics of DCs anymore. They are using my HCC email address. I unsubscribed and told Express Mail Marketing the message was unsolicited spam.


----------



## wildcatsuk (Oct 27, 2010)

*HCC rises up again*

Being that it is close to Halloween, I suspected that this was another 'funny CK HCC' email.  Is this real?  Who is behind this one?  After we all learned our lesson on DC's, do they think they can just send us a link to their website and we'll write out a check?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 27, 2010)

there has been coverage of paragon, phoenix (had a site with exact same content not too long ago) and second home destinations on dcnews and sherpa. also discussion in main thread here, for example the link in my last post and >



travelguy said:


> HCC investor (Phoenix), Bourne (Paragon) and the RE partners of HCC that owned several properties (OBX, TCI, Cabo, etc.)





Bourne said:


> The new club brings together all the three groups mentioned


----------



## RoshiGuy (Oct 27, 2010)

Overall, I thought the offer to ex-HCC members was reasonable with minimal risk. I'm also in favor of the point approach they use which aligns cost with value. Need to have details on the points however, including peak season. Don't see anybody forking over big bucks upfront ... I suspect most/all of those who sign up will test the waters with the entry level.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 27, 2010)

my bad - that "higher pricing" i referenced was one year trial for UE. makes sense.

are they doing same trial for HCC?

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=997731#post997731


----------



## RoshiGuy (Oct 27, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> my bad - that "higher pricing" i referenced was one year trial for UE. makes sense.
> 
> are they doing same trial for HCC?



Offer letter refers to trial plans starting under $5K so maybe this is the same as the UE offer. No specific mention of trial plan pricing though.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.jetluxuryresorts.com/properties/index.cfm

must be a partnership with them.


----------



## RoshiGuy (Oct 28, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> http://www.jetluxuryresorts.com/properties/index.cfm
> 
> must be a partnership with them.



Hopefully they'll be clear about this and any other partnerships when discussing the club with prospective members.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 28, 2010)

ah, maybe *Bourne* was dealing with jet?


----------



## Leonardo (Oct 28, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> http://www.jetluxuryresorts.com/properties/index.cfm
> 
> must be a partnership with them.



Looks like it... but excellent pricing through the jetluxury website without any commitment!


----------



## RoshiGuy (Oct 28, 2010)

Leonardo said:


> ... but excellent pricing through the jetluxury website without any commitment!



I noticed that too. The Jetluxury partnership appears to cover 7 of the destinations/homes listed on Second Home. Others appear to be old HCC homes. SH should be clear about partnerships, etc., given the smoke-and-mirrors approach so common in the DC industry.

SH pricing is reasonable and commitment required is modest (<$6K for Year 1). But they need to convince people that they can deliver.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Oct 28, 2010)

ah, so UE gets trial

and HCC gets trial or >

http://destinationclubnews.com/News_Second_Home_Destinations_Contacts_High_Country_Club_Members.php

50% off deposit
25% of remaining 50% up front (nonrefundable)
75% of remaining 50% after 5 years (refundable)

as good if not better than ER's best offer. (50% nonrefundable, 50% refundable after 10 years)

by tier >

$1,250 + $3,750
$3,125 + $9,375
$5,000 + $15,000
$10,000 + $30,000

regardless of everything else, thats something to consider isnt it?

not offering to UE members due to respective sizes of memberships/original deposits?

HCC and lusso lasted 3 years.
UE lasted 3 years after TH closing.
parallel/solstice lasted 4/5 years.


----------



## RoshiGuy (Oct 28, 2010)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> not offering to UE members due to respective sizes of memberships/original deposits?



Since SH will be looking to build critical mass I see no reason why the same offer will not be available to UE members, if it isn't already.


----------

